# Is this a good deal?



## SentraXERacer (Oct 7, 2002)

I am seriously thinking about this 2k2 red spec V. Are they asking to much for a car with that amount of mileage?Spec V


----------



## johnk (Apr 30, 2002)

Yes, too much.


----------



## Guest (Jan 27, 2003)

Way too much. In upstate NY they are selling for invoice (the 2k3 anyway) and the price they are asking is close to invoice for the 2k2 price brand new. Tell em to blow chunks and take 2 g's off! Hope u get it


----------



## UpChuck (Jul 20, 2002)

Holy Crap! Thats a shit-load lot of miles for a 2K2. Maybe there was a type o. Maybe they put an extra 8 in the mileage.


----------



## Guest (Jan 31, 2003)

what a ripoff. $16000 for 2002 and that many miles? u might as well buy a brand new one for bout $2000 more. that way, at least u won't have to worry bout someone breakin in the engine incorrectly and u'd still have the new car smell too...


----------



## GTA03SpecV (Dec 17, 2002)

i got my 2k3 with everything except the abs and side airbags for $17615. it only had 24 miles on it. so 16000 for a 2k2 with 18k miles is definitely not worth it. get a new one instead, you'll probably get a better finance rate too.


----------



## NISMO82 (Feb 5, 2003)

wow dude i got my 2k3 w/ everything but the abs side air bags and they system for 17,7 but yeah that car is priced way too high u can tell it's been touched already the front emblem is missing, u could find some others for cheaper or even go new


----------



## Guest (Feb 11, 2003)

Just picked up 03 Spec V w/ 20 miles for 16K. Time to do some negotioning with your local dealers..

Shop around.. now is the time to buy... they'll budge, just don't give in. Plus the interest rates are low enough that purchasing new will buy you a lower payment.


----------



## Guest (Mar 12, 2003)

type up your info on an E mail as far as price, model, color and options then send it to every dealer you consider to be in logical driving distance for you to buy an SE-R and send it out with your e-mail address attached....do not include your phone until you hear back and then only give it to those you consider to be on the right path to what you want.
I got my '03 V-Spec for only $15,700!!!


----------

